# Droid Razr Maxx Root Help needed [2.3.6]



## j2daake

I got my Maxx in the mail today, and within an hour of toying around with it, I was prompted to update it (which I did). A few minutes ago, I tried rooting it using the one click script method that's been floating around here. It didn't brick my phone or anything, but it didn't work at all. Is there any other method currently out there that will let me root my phone? I'm going out of town on Saturday and I'd love to have tethering working by then.

For anyone wondering, the system information reads: 6.12.173.XT912.Verizon.en.US


----------



## dirtyblaq

I got my new Razr yesterday and it would not setup emails other than gmail account. I had to call tech support and there was an update 2.3.6 The update fixed the issues I was having, but now I cannot get the 1 click root program to work on this updated Razr. Any help?

System version
6.12.173.XT912.Verizon.en.US 
Android version
2.3.6
Build date
Dec 28, 2011


----------



## aalopez

it sad how some people r not able to help u out but ill do because i learn the hard way , never used a motorola phone before so this was my very first motorola android phone and the root process is way different than htc phone...

for u to get root on 2.3.6 u have to flash back to a stock 6.12.178 or older build using RSD, right now theres no root for the new version w/ version 6.12.173 / 2.3.6 ( unless im wrong )

once u flash back to 6.12.178 using RSD and the phone is turn on it should take u back exactly how u brought it ( SO DO NOT TAKE THE UPDATE 6.12.173 YET), root the phone first running 6.12.178 and than backup root using root keeper app available in the market, once u back up root using the app, now u can take the update or if it doesnt pop u with the update theres a 6.12.173 file update around the web , ( cant give u the link to the site just google it ), that u can update using the stock recovery.

once u update to 6.12.173 , open up root keeper app and restore ur root that u backup and u should have root access on 6.12.178..


----------



## johnjutrasii

dirtyblaq said:


> I got my new Razr yesterday and it would not setup emails other than gmail account. I had to call tech support and there was an update 2.3.6 The update fixed the issues I was having, but now I cannot get the 1 click root program to work on this updated Razr. Any help?
> 
> System version
> 6.12.173.XT912.Verizon.en.US
> Android version
> 2.3.6
> Build date
> Dec 28, 2011


There is a new root method out today that can help you out. Check it out here: http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/

The link is near the bottom.


----------



## Barkleyfan

johnjutrasii said:


> There is a new root method out today that can help you out. Check it out here: http://vulnfactory.o...nty-experiment/
> 
> The link is near the bottom.


Thanks Dan Rosenberg. That was easier than rooting my Thunderbolt.


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

Barkleyfan said:


> Thanks Dan Rosenberg. That was easier than rooting my Thunderbolt.


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

anyone else having issues with titanium backup? i rooted after .6 and titanium says cannot acquire root. root explorer works and su is granting permissions to other rooted apps. i updated su, no help.


----------



## sammyd253

johnjutrasii said:


> anyone else having issues with titanium backup? i rooted after .6 and titanium says cannot acquire root. root explorer works and su is granting permissions to other rooted apps. i updated su, no help.


I ran the above script after installing the 2.3.6 OTA. I installed Titanium Backup w/ Pro key, and no issues here. Running backups, freezing apps, moving apps to SD card, etc. No problems. Try reinstalling the app or clearing the app data?


----------



## QUIK_LS1

I just used the Rosenberg exploit to successfully root this ol gal but I'm wondering something about Clockwork Mod Recovery. Coming from a rooted T'bolt I used to use CWM, flashed recovery, etc. I tried flashing it on this Razr Maxx and noticed the Razr wasn't an option. Is it not possible (yet) or is there another option I should use? I'm new to Motorola so excuse my n00bness.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

